

Drive: The surprising truth of what motivates us [video] - antileet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6XAPnuFjJc&feature=player_embedded

======
RiderOfGiraffes
In case you want to see comments from earlier submissions of this, here are a
few links.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=782171>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1357390> <<<\-- This one has the
comments.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1360285>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1370134>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1376655>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1383943>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1385999>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1388904>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1389955>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1390588>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1397443>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1408731>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1410992>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1439939>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1466084>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1640824>

~~~
antileet
Oh my! I'll be more careful next time.

Thank you for taking the time to point this out.

